# for those that have been banned here, and for those that don't quite get it, read up



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If I or any of the mods ban you, and you register under a new handle, it's going to cost you money in a big way. I am personally tired of the same half dozen morons that want to start trouble here, constantly reregistering. Here's what you agree to if you register here. Read it CAREFULLY. My lawyer isn't a person to fool around with. For $500 per day, Mr. Winchester will make it a point to make his point. Read up.

========

*Forum Rules*

*Registration is NOT immediate. Each registration is hand reviewed by the site owner. Approval may take 24 hours or longer. You will get an email if you are approved. DO NOT use the contact us feature to find out when you will be approved.*

Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Register' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.

Although the administrators and moderators of 2CoolFishing will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of 2CoolFishing, nor Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.

By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.

The owners of 2CoolFishing reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.

*If you are banned, removed, or otherwise told to leave the website, and re-register under another username, you agree to pay Monty Weeks $500 damages per day, for each day you are registered under any new username. Users are banned for a reason and are not welcomed to return to the forums for any reason. You further agree to pay all legal, court and recovery costs associated with your re-registration. *

*I have read, and agree to abide by the 2CoolFishing rules.*

============

Notice the last paragraph. It's in plain language, 8th grade level, and competely enforceable in court. Get out your checkbook if you plan to challenge me. I will make an example out of ANYONE that decides they are dumb enough to try me.

​


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

LMAO, gettum big guy.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Monty-bo!!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Sic-em Mont


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Just for the sake of clarity, anyone with a member number higher that 18,000 has agreed to that agreement. Some of you are well into six figures right now. Be warned.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds fair to me.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Dang Mont now ya got me searching all over for what my number is. Still great pollicy.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Dang Mont now ya got me searching all over for what my number is. Still great pollicy.


Dave, you are #275


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Where do you find your member number?


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

WOW.........is he talking about me?

That's some serious business!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Thanks D, I looked for half an hour. I figured the beer had somthing to do with not seing it


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Mont, in my somewhat limited experience administering vBulletin I've been able to use the built in IP banner. If I recall correctly it's in the Admin CP.

Are they using proxies?

I only ask because this seems like it'd be less of a pain in the rear for you.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Where do you find your member number?


i second that


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

rangerjohn said:


> i second that


hover your cursor over your screen name and look at the address bar at the bottom of the screen. Yours is 15447 BTW.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Monty,

Are we suppose to re-register?

S.M.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Shallow Minded said:


> Monty,
> 
> Are we suppose to re-register?
> 
> S.M.


Nope, just don't get banned. 

I wonder if something like this would hold up in court. I, for one, do not plan to find out, just curious.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> hover your cursor over your screen name and look at the address bar at the bottom of the screen. Yours is 15447 BTW.


looks like i just made it thanks


----------



## QueTePasa? (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm not a lawyer but I would think that for it to hold there would have to be a precedent set. In other words you can't pick and choose when to enforce it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Donc qui payera le tout voyage de depense pour Mont et le mods sur le Grand E ?


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

What did you say Bill?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Way to go big guy, stick it to them!


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i have no idea what language that is, but form what i can make out it looks like something about making them pay up, and MOnt and the mods going out on a trip on the Big E.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

shanegair said:


> What did you say Bill?


Mods speak french today for some reason..LOL


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

shanegair said:


> What did you say Bill?


Therefore that will pay the all trip expenses for Mont and the mods on the Big E


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for a clean board. Many of us how crappy other boards can be. My memory is bad, but not that bad.

Byron


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

a obtenu pour vendre beaucoup de barils pour payer ce voyage


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

Gee, I don't know whether to be worried or not! I suspect not. But I can't figure out how to view my number. Can anyone help?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Bill....as Jack Benny used to say.....

"NOW CUT THAT OUT !!!!"


lol....and ignorant as he11 in Francais...

also...I notice I am number 274...Does that mean I can get away with anything I wanna do without paying....lol


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

You can say that again Bill! LOL!



bill said:


> a obtenu pour vendre beaucoup de barils pour payer ce voyage


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

bill said:


> a obtenu pour vendre beaucoup de barils pour payer ce voyage


well here is the translation i got

obtained to sell many barrels to pay this voyage
french to english


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Mont,

Great going! People cannot argue that they did not know about this. Now it is in black and white not only once, but your post makes the second time. It should be easy enough for people to follow.

If I may interject one thing that that I noticed while reading this. Of course, I am no legal expert, but I noticed that you made specific mention of banned members re-registering and getting in trouble. How about banned members that already had another handle and did not re-register? Maybe you could also word that into your disclaimer so you will have all of your bases covered?

Just a thought.



Mont said:


> If I or any of the mods ban you, and you register under a new handle, it's going to cost you money in a big way. I am personally tired of the same half dozen morons that want to start trouble here, constantly reregistering. Here's what you agree to if you register here. Read it CAREFULLY. My lawyer isn't a person to fool around with. For $500 per day, Mr. Winchester will make it a point to make his point. Read up.
> 
> ========
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't care what language you use, I LIKE the fact that if my wife wants to get on this board neither of us will be embarrased by what threads are started. If anyone wants the "other side" of the web, there are plenty of places to go to!

WTG Mont and all of the mods!!!!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

bill said:


> Donc qui payera le tout voyage de depense pour Mont et le mods sur le Grand E ?


To answer Shangair's Question...

"Thus which will pay the whole travels of depense for Mont and the mods on the Large E?"


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Aunt Joyce said:


> Gee, I don't know whether to be worried or not! I suspect not. But I can't figure out how to view my number. Can anyone help?


 You are # 187


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

*Watch Out Banned People*

Toutes les personnes qui sont interdites seront assimulated par les mods


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Sounds like something the Borg would say from Star Trek Next Generation!











Hullahopper said:


> Toutes les personnes qui sont interdites seront assimulated par les mods


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*numbers*

It seems like some show the number and others don't. Either that or my computer ignorance is showing again.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Hullahopper said:


> Toutes les personnes qui sont interdites seront assimulated par les mods


"All the people who are forbidden will be assimulated by the mods" ?

You been hanging out with Akula?


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

TPD said:


> It seems like some show the number and others don't. Either that or my computer ignorance is showing again.


All that I have ever checked have the number. It will read u=XXXXX.
For instance, mine is 61. Yours is 1143. Are you looking at the right spot?

Hold cursor over your name in a post and the address line at the bottom of the page will end with your number.
Bob


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Why are you guys all worried about finding your member number? You planning to get banned and then come back to harass Mont and the mods?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hullahopper said:


> Toutes les personnes qui sont interdites seront assimulated par les mods


i'm pretty sure that's pig latin.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*I got it....*



Dutch Treat said:


> All that I have ever checked have the number. It will read u=XXXXX.
> For instance, mine is 61. Yours is 1143. Are you looking at the right spot?
> 
> Hold cursor over your name in a post and the address line at the bottom of the page will end with your number.
> Bob


I found several that wouldn't work. Most did. Its tough being electronically challenged...

Thanks


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Mine does not work. I'm numberless.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

How in the world do you get banned from 2cool?? You would have to be looking for trouble...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

boat said:


> Mine does not work. I'm numberless.


Looks like you are 3989


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Bobby!! I am now accounted for. I was getting dizzie there for a moment.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

If you're using Firefox you have to click on the ID and then select "View Public Profile" then look at the numbers on the end of the link in the URL bar.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

rangerjohn said:


> well here is the translation i got
> 
> obtained to sell many barrels to pay this voyage
> french to english


ie: someone will need to sell a lot of barrels to pay for the voyage..LOL
(it's a inside joke....it was the first person that came to mind...he is like the energizer bunny...he keeps coming back)

Look, don't put too much thought into this....if your the type who does not get banned, you have nothing to worry about. This is for the people who get banned and keep posting under one of their "other" names. It used to be easy, almost no one got banned, then it was ban a person and it was over, now when we ban someone, we have to spend time looking for all the other names they have registered, search ip addresses and still wait for the other names they have registered (at work ect) for them to show their true selves. It should be simple, you get bannned, that should be a sign you're no longer welcome here. But some don't get the polite hint but all the fun has left the building...and Mont has a good lawyer that needs work..LOL


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I have to click on it and read the end of the url at the top.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

berto said:


> How in the world do you get banned from 2cool?? You would have to be looking for trouble...


for your viewing pleasure...

http://forum.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=messageboard.viewThread&groupID=104312794&page=1&EntryID=26539532&CategoryID=0&get=1&adTopicId=0&lastpagesent=0&Mytoken=BB0CF485-11AC-4FBA-A656188EB3B3F34D12814817

Too bad we can't tax stupid.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

It's just like everything else. If you can't understand how people get banned, Your not the kind of person that gets banned. Good people just don't get mean people and mean people just su**. Way to go Monte.


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> hover your cursor over your screen name and look at the address bar at the bottom of the screen. Yours is 15447 BTW.


What address bar at the bottom of the screen?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

vous sûr brûlez vers le haut de Babelfish affichez aujourd'hui Bill


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Here. Hover your mouse over your name and look at that point at the bottom of the screen.



BritishSlave said:


> What address bar at the bottom of the screen?


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> for your viewing pleasure...
> 
> http://forum.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=messageboard.viewThread&groupID=104312794&page=1&EntryID=26539532&CategoryID=0&get=1&adTopicId=0&lastpagesent=0&Mytoken=BB0CF485-11AC-4FBA-A656188EB3B3F34D12814817
> 
> Too bad we can't tax stupid.


That is foolishly hilarious. Someone sent me a link to her bad mouthing TTMB'ers last time she said she was done. Its funny cuz she and the fella who was going along with her came back like nothing ever happened.

2 Funny...and long overdue.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

BritishSlave said:


> What address bar at the bottom of the screen?


 You are # 2053.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> vous sûr brûlez vers le haut de Babelfish affichez aujourd'hui Bill


Bonk....is that your final answer..? LOL
But that does explain a few posts from others..LOL


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks guys. I opened the address bar, but nothing shows. Thanks again.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mont, thank you bro!

Thank you for all you do and especially the RC forum that you give us. Many years ago I was an admin on an RC site that has gone to poo poo over the years due to lack of supervision. In fact, I got called a "Hillbilly" today because I use the word "Yall". LOL

Luv ya man, keep it tight!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

since yore from Cali - wouldn't that make you a "Beverly Hillbilly" ?

:rotfl:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> since yore from Cali - wouldn't that make you a "Beverly Hillbilly" ?
> 
> :rotfl:


I catch it from all ends bro! On the westcoast, Im a *******. Up north, Im a Southerner, *******. In Texas, Im a Kalifornia liberal.

BTW, Im member #50 on 2Cool, and Im cool with that! Im glad to be whatever I am and others call me, as long as 2Coolers accept me as who I am.

A Hillbilly, *******, hippy, ahhhh! Whatever!\\

Thanks Mont!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm #10,889, but i feel pretty accepted in here. and, for that, i thank all of you.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Mont said:


> for your viewing pleasure...
> 
> http://forum.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=messageboard.viewThread&groupID=104312794&page=1&EntryID=26539532&CategoryID=0&get=1&adTopicId=0&lastpagesent=0&Mytoken=BB0CF485-11AC-4FBA-A656188EB3B3F34D12814817
> 
> Too bad we can't tax stupid.


Can you say OOOPPS! I guess they have their tails b/w their legs now.


----------



## rick crumley (Sep 30, 2006)

rughrow, that is really stupid now....... and yes they have their tails you know where.......


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Wow*

Never a dull moment round here.

cant find my member number?

Slurp


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

And we know where they have their heads.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

So I guess mine's is 19??


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Outcast said:


> So I guess mine's is 19??


In dog years....j/k


----------



## texan52 (Sep 7, 2004)

Mont said:


> for your viewing pleasure...
> 
> http://forum.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=messageboard.viewThread&groupID=104312794&page=1&EntryID=26539532&CategoryID=0&get=1&adTopicId=0&lastpagesent=0&Mytoken=BB0CF485-11AC-4FBA-A656188EB3B3F34D12814817
> 
> Too bad we can't tax stupid.


Now, I know what happened to her!!


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Why people try to push the limit I'll never understand, but I am glad to be a small part of a site that Has* " CLASS ". *

Most websites don't have Moods, or people that care about the content of a post , " But 2 Cool Does ".

*" Thank You " *

*" All of you* " !!!!!

For being positive part of this best web site.

*MB *

*PS... Don't mess with Mont he'll kick your...Ask me in person what he'll kick......LOL*

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Dude I cant even begin to talk about some of what was said in that ******* link. Some of yall have talked to me and know what I think, not just what was said in that link. Some people, damm!!!!!!!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Man i just dont see how she couldnt follow the rules.. Theres not to many but like mont said "to bad you cant tax stupid"... 

thanks Mont for having strict rules..im on to many forums that dont stick with their rules..


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Berto, if only you knew bro.   Yup, Mont aint the dude ya want to mess with. In person or out here in the vast WWW.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

It must be because I'm a new member, but I don't understand what would cause someone to be banned. Everything I've read in all forums has been friendly, informative, and "kid safe". Maybe it's because the "potty mouths" have been culled already. Anyway, thanks to everyone who spends their time helping those that need it the most - like me.


----------



## DavefromHtown (Aug 9, 2004)

*Good idea Mont*

If the site you replaced years ago had followed a similar policy, they might still be active. Keep up the good work.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

KEN KERLEY said:


> Maybe it's because the "potty mouths" have been culled already. QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, they do a good job around here of keeping the riff-raff out.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

I like this site and i try never to cross any line, hey just like fishing!!!! Thanks all who keep this site going and decent.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

The mystery is solved. Was wondering why I don't see anything on bottom address line.....it's cause I use Netscape as a browser and it doesn't have that line on bottom. I logged on with IE just to check and there it is.....number 760. In my case there's an asterisk next to my number. When you hover the cursor over it a message comes up and says "In your case, due to the high probablility that you will be banned at some time in the immediate future, we are now offering payroll deductions, an easy payment plan, and low interest loans to limit the impact of the huge judgement that will be assessed against you."


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

I must be getting old! I am #6. Keep up the good work Mont.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

LOL at Dave!

vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Super Dave again.
​


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Hullahopper said:


> LOL at Dave!
> 
> vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Super Dave again.
> ​


Gotcha covered on the green


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Keep on keeping on Mont, don't want it like the earlier fishin' site we all left.


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

most excellent work, Monty. As usual!

ladyfish (677)

wow, has it been that long!


----------



## Hinezerelli (Jun 8, 2004)

*I better not be #57*

Hines 57. That's what they called me in school. True. But, still hurts.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hinezerelli said:


> Hines 57. That's what they called me in school. True. But, still hurts.


LOL


----------



## WishICouldFISH (Oct 14, 2004)

*Hines 58*



Hinezerelli said:


> Hines 57. That's what they called me in school. True. But, still hurts.


Hey Hines 58
How the heck you doing? I always thought you were at least ONE BETTER than Hines 57 in High School. Which exotic part of the country you in now?

:slimer:


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I just read that post on the link Mont sent up. wow. Ya just can't fix stupid.

I've never had anything other than great experiences on 2Cool and have got to know few people on here and everyone has been top notch. I've gotten to trade some PM's with some of the mods, Jan, Darrell, Zac to name a few, and all have been class acts.

I think too many people tend to whine of things don't go their way, but do nothing to get involved and know others. If they aren't happy, no one else around them will be either. If it isn't their way, it's the highway. As for me, thanks Mont and Mods


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY (Apr 4, 2005)

I have been gone awhile.....what have I missed good that caused this!!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

THE ORIGINAL CORKY said:


> I have been gone awhile.....what have I missed good that caused this!!


I do belive stupid caused this Sir.

And like has been said, evidently, " You cant fix it or tax stupid." Im thankful for that or I would be taxed out the yazoo.


----------

